# ok i'm a z newbie by all means but here me out



## Sir_Crackien (May 9, 2007)

ok i'm in the market for a new car and i think the z350 will fulfill all my car needs but i'm also an active person that mountain bikes. there for i need a way to get them from point a to b and back. i noticed that the 06 can take a hitch for that purpose they say nothing about the 07's which i will most likely end up getting because of the purchasing time frame i have set. 

has anyone else on here used the 06 hitch on and 07 car?

also what is your option of this car for an active person? can it be used as a daily driver?

also because of the daily driver thing and i do'nt have lot of time in a MT (actually very little time) i'm also considering the AT. how much slower or worse is the AT over the MT. i have already read on hear that the MT from nissan is very tough. i have wondering as well if the AT was the same in that aspect.

the other vehicle that i'm considering ironically is a frontier but i have always had a passion for fast cars and the way they drive though up until this point i have never been in a situation to own one for myself. hence this is the reason i ask these questions. the car still has to be fairly practical as i'm not able to own 2 cars at the moment.

thanks for the input

and yes i know i'm a :newbie:


----------



## Corradoslc7 (May 4, 2007)

I think you're better off with an Xterra, much more versatile but still with great power from that VQ40de.


----------



## ViR2 (Jul 3, 2007)

AT transmission is tough, u should have any problems with it in any case.
06 and 07 hitches are the same, maybe your dealer hadn't updates his pricelists/catalogs yet


----------



## Dan350zr (Jul 15, 2007)

A 350z hauling bikes around :thumbdwn: 

I would go with the Frontier if your really into Mountain biking, otherwise your going to mad the first time you take the bikes of the rack and put a scratch on that hot Z....

Figure also the Frontier would come in handy for hauling ice chests and all the other goodies & gear one needs for outdoor fun.... Although if it was me I would probably go for the Xterra over the Frontier....

Either way, best of luck...


----------

